# Straight or V plow?



## RWilkinson (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi Everyone!
I’m stuck between purchasing a straight blade or a V plow. 
I do small driveways (attached garages). I’m also looking to do a few small parking lots. I’m definitely going with a Western brand. Also with the standard cutting edge, do the edges damage the concrete? ( marks, scratches)
Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/v-straight-or-wide-outs.172449/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/v-plow-vs-straight-blade.166876/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/v-plow-vs-straight-with-wings.166040/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/straight-plow-vs-v-plow.163536/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-starter-plow-v-or-straight-blade.163013/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/straight-plow-vs-v-plow.139829/


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What.....no pull plow?

50+% faster.


----------



## RWilkinson (Jan 6, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/v-straight-or-wide-outs.172449/
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/v-plow-vs-straight-blade.166876/
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info, Lots of reading material


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

RWilkinson said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I'm stuck between purchasing a straight blade or a V plow.
> I do small driveways (attached garages). I'm also looking to do a few small parking lots. I'm definitely going with a Western brand. Also with the standard cutting edge, do the edges damage the concrete? ( marks, scratches)
> Thanks and have a great day!


Well since it's gotta be a Western, if it was me, I'd go with one of their MVP Plus or MVP3 V-plows. I prefer V-plows and trip edge.

Just my $.02, NYH1.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You can always use a V plow like a straight plow but you can't use a straight plow like a V plow. If you're planning to do lots a V plow will be more efficient especially if you have to relocate snow to a specific area to stack it.


----------



## RWilkinson (Jan 6, 2019)

Good points, They really help with my decision. Thanks Guys.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I saved prob 30percent on time going to a V. Makes cleaning up by the end of driveways easier by far.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

You will get about 1 season out of the edge on the western V then get the heaviest edge you can.

As other have said, a V can be a straight blade but a straight blade can't be a V.

Get the V if you can afford it.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

MSsnowplowing said:


> You will get about 1 season out of the edge on the western V then get the heaviest edge you can


The edges on my 11 year old MVP are the original edges

All depends on the usage


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

seville009 said:


> The edges on my 11 year old MVP are the original edges
> 
> All depends on the usage


Do you clean off the cobwebs every few seasons or leave them on as a protective layer?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

cwren2472 said:


> Do you clean off the cobwebs every few seasons or leave them on as a protective layer?


Gets used quite a bit depending on the winter, of course. Two large country driveways in lake effect region.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The only cutting edges I remember replacing are the Wide out ones....

Why, cause every season they are bend to match the mouldboard, and every season the base angle needed rewelding.

My current MVP3 is only worn down a 1/4 inch.

Yeah it's 3 years old, seen almost nothing last season, and nothing this season either....it will last a lifetime


Oh, it's for sale also.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

A 20ft length of 1/2in thick steel and a drill bit is less than buying an edge. Also by taking off your old blade you now have a template.

Did your 1yr edge wear down to the moleboard or did it not scrape correctly? Do you scrape against curbs?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Brettny said:


> A 20ft length of 1/2in thick steel and a drill bit is less than buying an edge.


Are you being serious here?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Gooseneck or bumper pull?
> 
> Bumper pull or gooseneck?





Brettny said:


> A 20ft length of 1/2in thick steel and a drill bit is less than buying an edge. Also by taking off your old blade you now have a template.
> 
> Did your 1yr edge wear down to the moleboard or did it not scrape correctly? Do you scrape against curbs?





cwren2472 said:


> Are you being serious here?


I was wondering the same thing.....


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Have you not priced out both? I did last year.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Edit: forget it.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Are you being serious here?


Why would you think he wasn't being serious?

NYH1.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Brettny said:


> Have you not priced out both? I did last year.


So, tell me. How long did it take you to cut that 20' piece down to 8' then drill 8 holes through the hardened steel. Asking for a friend.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> So, tell me. How long did it take you to cut that 20' piece down to 8' then drill 8 holes through the hardened steel. Asking for a friend.


Would take a beer or two. Cut it on a bandsaw and drill the holes on a drill press. Piece of cake.

NYH1.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

You think edges are hardened steel? 

Not even the municipalities use hardened edges...carbide inserts yes but your plow dost have that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Brettny said:


> You think edges are hardened steel?
> 
> Not even the municipalities use hardened edges...carbide inserts yes but your plow dost have that.


From the factory they are, are they not?

The stuff you're probably buying isn't......

How do you form the center section?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Brettny said:


> You think edges are hardened steel?
> 
> Not even the municipalities use hardened edges...carbide inserts yes but your plow dost have that.


Ok, good to know.

So when I go to the steel mill, what do I ask for specifically?


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Hot rolled will work fine. If you want it to last longer get 5/8 thick or a bit taller.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Brettny said:


> Hot rolled will work fine. If you want it to last longer get 5/8 thick or a bit taller.


Ok thanks. Good tip. All this time, I was under the impression that abrasion resistance mattered.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

A harder steel will be more likely to crack. on a plow edge thats worse than bending.

When we used carbide inserts we always put a mild steel overlay on them.

As far as useing plow head style bolts there not needed either. You arnt pushing dirt with it. They were actual more of a pain to remove after a season of salt spray. There harder to cut out due to the front side being recessed.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok. So for a longer lasting edge the best thing to do is hardface them, because naked hot rolled aint gonna make it. I have done this before to take the smile out of straight blade edges. If you use a good amount of never size on the bolts they will come out without cutting.


----------

